# 240z speed car



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm going to be buying a 240z soun from what it looks like. I'm going to be going to school a wyotech and this will be my project car. the one's I'm looking at now has a engine from a 460 in it but i want to make this a really nice car. any way i could put a RB25DET or RB30DET in that car? than put a new 5 or 6 speed in and a lockable rear diff. Or am i just crazy> :cheers:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Adrian said:


> I'm going to be buying a 240z soun from what it looks like. I'm going to be going to school a wyotech and this will be my project car. the one's I'm looking at now has a engine from a 460 in it but i want to make this a really nice car. any way i could put a RB25DET or RB30DET in that car? than put a new 5 or 6 speed in and a lockable rear diff. Or am i just crazy> :cheers:


anything can be done with money and time.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You Could Put An Rb26dett In Your Bronco- That Would Be Sweet ! I Had A Friend Who Was Going To Go To Wyotech (of Course It Fell Through) He Put A 454 In His Frontier- One Of The Craziest Things I Have Ever Seen! Other Then The 350 Smallblock He Put In A Chevette.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> You Could Put An Rb26dett In Your Bronco- That Would Be Sweet ! I Had A Friend Who Was Going To Go To Wyotech (of Course It Fell Through) He Put A 454 In His Frontier- One Of The Craziest Things I Have Ever Seen! Other Then The 350 Smallblock He Put In A Chevette.


If i did anything to the bronco it would be a 350. but that's my car to get around for right now so I'll leave all the modding to be done to the 240. oh where the hell could i buy a new RB30DET? the car has a 280 engine in it wish 3 carbs, lots of torqu but it's not very fast with that 4 speed in it.
Oh in Rb26dett does the 2 t's mean turbo? but it's still only a 2.6 lol naw but it would be cool in the bronco yet i think i would stick with a V engine if i do replace that old 2.9 liter ford


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The RB is going to be really expensive to put in your 240Z. If your going to do an engine swap you could put the VG30(ET) in the 240Z. The engine is cheap, reliable, easy to maintain, and cheap to get to the 450WHP range. It has been done before in the 240Z and some guys in florida dropped a VG30ET in a 280 and mabe some out rageous power numbers I think it was 600 or 800 RWHP. You could also drop the VG30DETT in the 240Z it is also a power house it will be easy to get to about 400HP but after that it will start getting really expensive.


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

the T does mean turbo, and the two t's in rb26dett or vg30dett means twin turbo, and you where saying the rb26 is too small cause its a 2.6 l, yeah, sure its a 2.6 but it does put out 280ps and it can be modded up to 500-600 hp withouth even changing the internals, if you really want one let me know and my buddy can order you one, pm me for more details


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

gERVs said:


> the T does mean turbo, and the two t's in rb26dett or vg30dett means twin turbo, and you where saying the rb26 is too small cause its a 2.6 l, yeah, sure its a 2.6 but it does put out 280ps and it can be modded up to 500-600 hp withouth even changing the internals, if you really want one let me know and my buddy can order you one, pm me for more details


i was joking about it being small. there is a 2.8 in it right now but i think a a new 2.6 could do better. I'm just not into the 3carbs that it has on it now. and it's only a 4speed. i want something new than i know i can drive around and not break down. oh and the gas gauge is shot i dunno if it's the gauge or the think in the tank but how hard is it to fix that? i need to know how much gas i have lol


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

for the gauge, i dont know, i would cheq the cluster and see if any thing is fried, dont really know how to do that, or buy an aftermarket gauge and install it, but you should always set your trip meter thing, and go by milage, even if your gauge works


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Why not just drop in a L28et. Straight forward swap. The VG is a tight fit and will be a b***h to get in. Rb26dett will end up costing 10k in the end.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

240ZT said:


> Why not just drop in a L28et. Straight forward swap. The VG is a tight fit and will be a b***h to get in. Rb26dett will end up costing 10k in the end.


humm might. I'm still looking at engines though. i really want a powerful straight six in it or i might rebuild the engine again.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

240ZT said:


> Why not just drop in a L28et. Straight forward swap. The VG is a tight fit and will be a b***h to get in. Rb26dett will end up costing 10k in the end.


Plus the L28ET is kinda the RB26s older brother anyway.


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

what kind of power output does the l28et have?


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Bone stock L28et at 10psi will get you very close to 200hp at the wheels. That is with no IC, stock efi, and stock turbo. Start upgrading and up the boost and you can get anywhere from 230 to 350hp at the wheels depending on how much you upgrade. This is with stock internals also. Just for reference a L28et with IC and 3" exhaust in a 240Z running 10-12psi is good for low 13 second quarter mile times. The fastest I've seen with this basic setup is a 12.8 time.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

240ZT said:


> Bone stock L28et at 10psi will get you very close to 200hp at the wheels. That is with no IC, stock efi, and stock turbo. Start upgrading and up the boost and you can get anywhere from 230 to 350hp at the wheels depending on how much you upgrade. This is with stock internals also. Just for reference a L28et with IC and 3" exhaust in a 240Z running 10-12psi is good for low 13 second quarter mile times. The fastest I've seen with this basic setup is a 12.8 time.


I want to buy and engine without turbo and add a 8 or 10 psi turbo on it later when i have the money for everything. I think that's what I'm going to do. but with that car weighing what it does i would want 230hp at thw wheel or more. hey what about one of thoughs rotary engines from the rx8 they have like 230 hp


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You could just get a nice L28ET that is going to be really cheap compared to most things it should run maybe just a tad more then a normal 240Z engine to install.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

*i own the car now*

Man is this thing sweet... with it's 280 engine swap and triple carbs the thing halls ass :cheers: now i just need to fix the whole gas meter thing and stop the brake from squeking and I'll be set.
Oh I'm going to the Z car thing at the end of this month too!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

350 swap all the way dude!!!!!!!! I saw this sick sick 240 with a Lt1 swap on Kazaa- the dude can break them loose at 80 mph-- it is S-I-C-K !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> 350 swap all the way dude!!!!!!!! I saw this sick sick 240 with a Lt1 swap on Kazaa- the dude can break them loose at 80 mph-- it is S-I-C-K !!!!!!!!!!!!!


maybe if i wanted to drag race it, but i still have to turn you know...
Oh I'll take pics of the car when it clears up or soemthing. right now t's off and on sprinkeling and stuff. but i need to fix the breaks andthe gas meter line


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

the left front brake seized up on me today. I took it into a sports car place becuase i didn't want to go over 7 miles on the AAA towe to goto a Z shop... but it needs work


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

Adrian said:


> the left front brake seized up on me today. I took it into a sports car place becuase i didn't want to go over 7 miles on the AAA towe to goto a Z shop... but it needs work


well no one cars about my car anymore. i did get the front brakes fixed but they start to lock up from time to time... anyways i like this car


----------

